# Did I miss something?



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Doesn't Slater have something to tell us????


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Awww, thanks Barb, yes my little puppy has a brag! I'm so proud of him. At our hunt test this weekend Slater got his first two JH legs, no problem! He made very short work of all the marks and was good on his line manners. He would have liked to fetch a few more  
My two training partners also did very well -- Bob and "Bark" finished their SH title and are now HR Morninglo Tea For Two SH WCX and Kristin and Sophie got their first SH pass!! She is Unicoi's Sail Away Angel CDX TD VC CCA (CH ptd). 
Overall it was a very nice weekend.
I will say however I saw something that was really disturbing.
There are friends of mine that live in FL and have a handful of goldens. Their goldens are from pure show lines and to be honest, have very little drive for the field. But the owners are extremely determined and have done a LOT of training with them. I will leave my comments to myself as to their training methods and their dogs abilities. Their female did eventually get her SH. Now they have their younger male and the puppy of those two dogs bred together that they are running in senior. Saturday their first dog up was the male who refused to look at the memory bird go down but then lucked out and got a no-bird on the flyer. 2nd attempt he watched both birds go down, when sent for the go bird which was a shot flyer only about 40 yards away, he veered off down the middle of the two marks, went about 20 yards and came back, totally unwilling to go after either bird. After a lot of yelling, screaming, whistle blowing, and hollaring casts in a very ugly tone, the owner called the dog in. As they walked toward the honor station the owner reached down do put the lead on the dog and the poor dog HIT THE DECK and crawled around her on his belly. This is a big champion male golden, absolutely terrified. THAT WAS DISGUSTING. That is a dog who has been wolloped on before and knows he's going to get it. She was very upset with him. I couldn't believe what I was seeing. There is NO PLACE for abuse to your dog in this sport. No one but you will remember if your dog messed up on the marks or blew off the blind, but they WILL remember you being ugly to your dog and/or your dog being fearful of you. How sad. 
What is equally sad is the dog was given a pass in senior the next day, after taking upwards of 10 minutes on a 50 yard water blind. It was 90+ degrees and the handler refused to quit. 
You know if you disagree with someone on their training methods or demeanor you can look the other way and just not train with them, but to see a dog treated poorly -- there is just no excuse for it. 

ANYWAYS ---- except for that it was a really good weekend and I'm proud of my guys!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats Anney!!!!

There is no reason to abuse dogs in ANY form of training, and unfortunately it happens all the time... 

Glad you had a great weekend despite with your friends.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations again, that's awesome!
And that's DISGUSTING what you saw. Totally horrible. This sport is supposed to be about FUN, and doing what the dogs were bred to do. I also find it disturbing that a show champion has no drive or instinct in the field. 
But that's another whole discussion, and this one is just about saying GOOD JOB!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats SLATER!!!!   

That's so awful to hear about, and I would be absolutely horrified to have witnessed it. :no: I feel so horrible for the dog.  Totally unfair!! Some people are way too competitive in this world, especially in events like these which are supposed to be all about fun! Dogs are fun! Hunting is fun! That lady definitely has the WRONG attitude!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Congrats to Slater!! What you saw was horrible - there is NO excuse for abuse - anytime. No dog should ever fear his owner - and to have that become so very apparent - SHAME SHAME on her!! That is disgusting!! To let a 'prize' become more important than her relationship with her dog is truly misguided and cruel - she should not own dogs if that is how she is going to treat them!! SO WRONG!!!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats to Slater!

Unfortunately, it seems some of the most horrible things I have seen done in the name of training have been with hunt/field. I have seen dogs kicked HARD and slapped across the head.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I've seen it in obedience, too, although luckily very rarely. There's one competitor around here who is notorious for taking the dog out in the parking lot and kicking the heck out of him after a poor performance. I wish the dog would run away from home. 




GoldenSail said:


> Congrats to Slater!
> 
> Unfortunately, it seems some of the most horrible things I have seen done in the name of training have been with hunt/field. I have seen dogs kicked HARD and slapped across the head.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations, well done  

Sorry you had to see the effects of abusive training; unfortunately it rears its head almost everywhere. I too have seen some awful things in some obedience people - it is the people not the sport I think.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations Anney!


There are unfortunately a lot of Goldens that have no desire for field work. I have seen a lot of them over the last 25 years and when you encounter them they dislike anything to do with it. 

As difficult as it seems, I would not rush to conclusions on the belly crawling unless you personally saw some harsh treatment applied by the handler. There are numerous Goldens that have been and continue to be bred for incorrect temperament (extremely soft and sensitive). A harsh word will send one of these to the ground peeing all over itself. 

The Judges should have turned the dog out when it intentionally turned its' head away so it couldn't see the marks. That is an obvious indication that the dog doesn't want to be there.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Congrats to Anney and Slater!!! As for the other issue....yikes. Hopefully he's just a soft dog and not a dog being whooped on a regular basis.


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

A great weekend. Anney and Slater crushed both test. Bob and Bark get that title. Kristin and Sophie get that first senior pass. How about Eddy (lab lover) running those two hot little red dogs his friend owns and slamming all the test. He may have a Golden in his future after this weekend because he sure was smiling big time.
A great job by all.
Jim


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Anney, about your "friends". I have seen them run many test. I have seen the "I aint lookin at the marks" from their dogs before. I have also seen a complete lack of effort from their dogs and they can be spooky at the line. So my question is why? Is it training or breeding?
I did over hear them say yesterday the name of someone they train with down south, a "pro". I do know that our friend from Illinois with the truck full of MH-QAA Goldens has had issues with him over what she felt was him being hard on dogs.
The lack of style and desire does turn my stomach.
Jim


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

marsh mop said:


> Anney, about your "friends". I have seen them run many test. I have seen the "I aint lookin at the marks" from their dogs before. I have also seen a complete lack of effort from their dogs and they can be spooky at the line. So my question is why? Is it training or breeding?


It is breeding magnified by poor training.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, congrats to your Slater boy!

And as for the other--shame on them for trying to force something out of the dogs that isn't naturally there. Doesn't do anything to improve the breed. And shame on the judges who rewarded that 10 minute blind with a pass. They aren't doing anything to support better breeding either.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have read that "I ain't lookin' at the marks" is classic avoidance behavior by a dog that doesn't want any part of what's going on. If I can't SEE them, I can't RUN them...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats to Slater!!!

I feel so bad for that poor dog and all dogs that are abused (and I consider it abuse)

I don't know much about field work besides hunting with a dog which my husband has done for years. We have either had a dog (Max) who lived to retrieve a bird and please my husband or like Selka, who would retrieve but it wasn't his great love (he wanted to be home with Mom) or Gunner who unfortunately is gunshy. My DH accepted it though disappointed. Gunner is so sensitive that if Dan would have punished him in any way, Gunner would have been ruined for life.

He is VERY excited for Sasha and really has high hopes Sasha will hunt!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Good Boy Slater... and Anney! What a great team you make.
Hope your ankle is better. It doesn't sound like it slowed you down this week-end.

......Sounds like disturbing is a good description of what happen. Hopefully, someone who can influence her will talk to her. Something like that somehow makes me feel a little empty.


----------

